# Fiat 160 remapped



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all had our 160 wow powered in September did a month around Germany e.t.c on all sorts of roads i averaged 56 m.p.h for best m.p.g before we was getting about 20 m.p.g now 24m.p.g the b.h.p went up to around 190 b.h.p. which is awesome for a m/home and very handy to get you out of a sticky situation and some of those hills we have to go up . we drive just faster than the lorry s so we haven't done it for speed just m.p.g our m/home weighs 5 ton loaded so i don't think that's bad and before all the sceptics say why we shouldn't have had it done am no boy racer we are retired so no rush to get there but not recommended if you have a heavy right foot your m.p.g will go down cost about £350 . be lucky


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

If my maths are correct then 7300 miles (approx) from now it will have paid for itself. Are you still insured ?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

I`ve often thought of this mystical figure of "56mph" being the best for mpg 

now on the lorries we are coverned to 56mph well before we modify the fuses :lol: amd we get around 8mpg unloaded [1-2 mpg loaded ]reduce speed to 52mph and the fuel consumption goes uotp 9mph :roll: and mintenance cost are reduced so good alround [apart from the huge tail backs]. but we have around 500 to 600bhp to play .

I used to travel at "56mph" but on experimenting traveling at 60mph [speedo] true 56mph [sat nav] I found I used less fuel from 28 to 30mpg [unchipped] then chipped 30 to 32mpg so the gains are similar but speed is greater.

I know at a given speed at max torque is where you should drive but also a bit more power helps the drive chain [ gearbox] especially when loaded around the 4 to 5tom mark.

Just my ramblings but open for debate as usual ......

Also we have the Renault 3.0dci 175bhp @ 3900kg.. for comparason.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*mpg*

i bet there isnt many if any coachbuilts on here with the 3 litre that from full can get 250 miles on half a tank.if you can your doin about 24mpg mine does 210 to 230 miles with a steady light foot and mines chipped thanks tude


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tude,

I have the 3.0 L, unchipped, steady foot, cruise at about 60mph, it returnd 23.5 ish, has done since new.

Steve


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

With a chipped 3 litre you will have smoke problems come MOT time.A Fiat main agent whos has been doing remaps since the X250 came out wont do 3 litres anymore.


----------

